# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Do you believe in Karma?

## kc1895

So does anyone really believe in Karma?  What I mean is the kind where you do a good deed, and it somehow mysteriously comes back to you?  I'd like to believe that the more good you put out there, the more you receive in return.  Unfortunately, bad things seem to happen to good people and good things happen to bad people; we don't get what we deserve.

I was shopping at Walmart yesterday with my parents.  While we were waiting at the cash register, my dad found a $20 bill on the floor.   :-_-:  He waited a minute to see if anyone was looking for their dropped money before telling my mom to pick it up.  To pass on the guilt of taking someone's lost money, she gave me the bill.  Holding the dirty, crumpled $20 bill in my hand, I knew it wasn't mine.  It shouldn't be mine.  I told my mom that I would donate it to the Salvation Army (charity) outside.  She immediately snatched the bill from my hand and said "Don't be silly!  I'll give it back to your dad since he found it."  :bopa: 

I was taken aback by how strongly she stood against donating the money, but growing up in a poor family, it was no surprise to me at all.  Everything we had, we kept.  Everything we didn't need anymore, we kept.  Everything we had in surplus, we kept.  Everything that useless and free, we kept.  Giving presents meant there was reciprocation, and usually an unfair trade for the other person.  We were poor, but it also justified selfishness and being miserly opportunists.  :>:): 

Sometimes I wonder if Karma would have changed how we are today; if we would be living in more abundance and positive energy.  My philosophy now is to put more positive energy into the world and receive the same in return.  Its supposed to come back in some way, shape, or form, I think.  :o:):

----------


## merc

Yes, I believe in Karma. It sometimes doesn't come back to you in equal measure or even in the same lifetime. Do i believe in reincarnation, I haven't a clue, but yes, due to a odd memory from when I was very young.

Sometimes luck is just positive attitude, sometimes it isn't. Good things and bad things happen to everyone.

If you are kind to all people around you daily even say someone a little less intelligent who can be annoying or trying patience may know something you don't and once I was helped by someone I considered stupid and it is a lesson I've not forgotten.

Monetary success and spiritual success most likely are polar opposites. Most of us need to be a little selfish to survive. In the past most wars were caused by crop failures and a need to survive. This could happen again. Sorry for going way off subject. Warning "No good deed goes unpunished."

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes, definitely. I've been around long enough to see that what goes around, truly does come around.

----------


## Chloe

I hope that there is cause there's quite a few people that deserve a come uppance, at the same time I want to be the better person  :Ninja:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## enfield

no but i believe in Dharma. does that count?

----------


## Otherside

Yes, I believe in karma. Everything you do has a reactionary effect. I definatley think karma exists.

----------


## Antidote

No, but I'd like to.

----------


## Trendsetter

Yes.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I believe in what God tells us , You reap what you sow.

----------


## anxiouskathie

Yes, I believe in Karma, although at times it seems to take a long time to see it played out!

----------

